# FESPA 2012 Barcelona?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I'm flying out of Gatwick (London) tomorrow afternoon 20th.

I'll be spending most of my time with the guys from All American but will make some time to gave a good look around.

Come say hi on Stand/Booth D47


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

John,
I am so happy to hear you will be here.  how about Angie?
It is much smaller than last year. It says about Spain economy and EU zone. I remember 2007 in USA. However, By my pre-screen walk around all are here but in smaller scales. We are located at very good spot. Corner of mail aisle. 
Beer time!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Looking forward to it Peter 

Angie won't be coming I'm afraid! She's working but it's the fear of flying that really stops her!!

I guessed it would be smaller than FESPA Germany!

1. It's too soon after FESPA 2011
2. Spain is one of the EU countries feeling the pressure - Germany is stronger.

I'm staying at the same hotel as you guys and I guess I'll get there about 7pm tomorrow evening - will you have eaten by then or are we going to have a 1st night get together?

I hope the rooms have internet?

My mobile is 07920 279793

I get back to the UK early hours on Saturday 25th and then have the Printwear Show on the Sunday/Monday - biggest in the UK.

Cheers

John


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello, TSF members and NeoFamily and John
Hotel is state of art compare to other country and reasonable price. Looking down whole Bacelona, pretty but no money feel city. What good are they? 100% cheaper than uk and larger room, big breakfast too which is my favorite after many beers, .
If I would known about uk show I could extend my trip for few days. I lost my two luggages so I am wearing same cloths for more than two days. Believe or not, Since I am a super clean guy and very picky(opposite,lol) I don't smell at all. those are at London now. You can bring over to me lol. I can survive few more days without it too. No problem! I will see you tomorrow pow! John will feed many pictures and stories on FESPA which he is very good at! Lol
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi All, hi Peter

I'm in room 1416. To call me, dial 21416.

Cheers

John


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, finally I was able to meet the AA crew in fespa today. Must say the best customer service and attention I have received in a trade show ever. Peter I have to agree when you brag about your product, I guess I had to see it to believe it. Unbelievable quality, Unbelibable crew, and your son Justin was the greatest of hosts. Big props to the guys from Aeoon, they where so informative I think I have fallen in love with that green beast and the ideas behind it, AA an Aeoon sure make a nice combination, the best at the show by far.

Hope you guys have a great Fespa experience.

ps: John edit those videos with TLC.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

loloxa said:


> ps: John edit those videos with TLC.


Hahahahaaha, it was great to meet you too. I love working with the AA crew, just like a big party 

Don't worry, my video editing skills are renowned to be dreadful 

I wish I had time to visit your business (thanks for the invite) but as you could see, we were flat out constantly 

Have fun.

John


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Loloxa,
You did not introduce to me, how can you do that to me?
Whole world knows I love to meet all Tsf members and do cheers! Maybe today? Aeoon was hit also uv too. Thank you.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Spain is seafood on earth also. Shrimps and ugliest fish too.








12 people Cheering party


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Loloxa,
> You did not introduce to me, how can you do that to me?
> Whole world knows I love to meet all Tsf members and do cheers! Maybe today?


Peter you where very bussy and the tag printers where spinning so fast I did not want to cause an accident! , maybe I'll drop by tomorrow, but a man has to make some money and I make mine printing, going to shows does not pay yet. 

I know you won't have the time but john has my card and i'm just downtown, feel free to come and say hi, I'll recommend a couple of restaurants with uglier fish 

Again best of luck at the show.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That is seriously the ugliest fish I've ever seen. Did you actually eat it?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

loloxa said:


> I'll recommend a couple of restaurants with uglier fish
> Again best of luck at the show.


Uglier is exist? then it must be look like me. 
No I was not brave enough to order. We stick with normal our super market lines. but grilled and deco yummy way. Today Veal T-Bone was humyayummybalaba!
cheers! some sort of after meal drinks, yellow.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

That fish it's called "rap" in catalan, it might look ugly but is one of the tastiest. Guys if you like your drinks don't miss the best place in the city 41grados.es. enjoy


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello, Tsf members,
I spent 7 days in barcelona and met almost same amount of Tsf members as local USA shows. I felt one globe, no longer far away each other. Many more than 10 (so sure) Dtg buyers were brought they art work and asked us to be printed. (USA style, we start it first, lol). Eu people are looks like more keen to quality print than us. Some had magnifier . Brought paper printed sample to compare for true color. Some(many)use our laptop and our RIP to find out how easy it is. They are picky, super picky like my gf. Our distributors were selling for way higher Price than usa. I worried they ever sell any but my worry was just worry, crazy! One of good thing was plenty beers all around and good foods.
Cheers! Beers are on me always!


----------



## luckywong (Feb 25, 2012)

hi all

i am new to TsF . i browse all your message. who kindly will introduce me something new ? 

honestly , i am scared by the picture of shrimps .


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Barcelona FESPA was a great success if only for the great friends I met and new friends I made. As always, working with the All American crew is a privilege. We all worked very hard for the duration of the show but it was like one big NeoFamily party  I raise my hat to Mr Wong, he doesn't say much but, from the moment he arrives at the stand, he's constantly working.

The stand/booth was sometimes overwhelmed by visitors. I managed to take some timeout to take some pictures & videos - here's just a few.




















It was great to meet the guys from Aeoon. They had a constant stream of visitors to view their beast! What a machine.











Of course, all the hard work in the day was rewarded with a celebration in the night  and true to Peter's motto 'Cheers! beers are on me always', there was much more too. Thankyou Peter, Sue, Justin, Jim, Gooley and of course, Mr Wong for being perfect hosts and friends.

We celerbrated hard as my drastic headache, smashed glasses, money, camera & phone scattered on the bedroom floor on Friday morning testified! Not to mention the _slight_ headache!






































[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKaVl-6RJRU&list=UUcmy12y01nh-SQqQwScQXuQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/media]


----------

